# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Τηλεόραση > [Τηλεόραση Philips] Ξεκλείδωμα τηλεόρασης philips 14pt1352/01

## grvagelis76

Καλημέρα σας και καλώς σας βρήκα.

Το "πρόβλημα μου " είναι οτι μου φέρανε μια τηλεόραση για να βάλω στο δωμάτιο των παιδιών  μτχ philips 14pt1352/01 L6.1 AA και είναι κλειδωμένη δλδ δεν μπορεί να ανεβάσει  φωνή να αποθηκεύσεις κανάλια κτλ. Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να την ξεκλειδώσω ????

Ευχαριστώ εκ'των προτέρων

----------


## chipakos-original

Μία φορά μόνο ασχολήθηκα με κλειδωμένη philips ήταν ένα μοντέλο που είχε και video ενσωματωμένο στο κάτω μέρος. Θυμάμαι ότι σίγουρα χρειάζεται το τηλεχειριστήριο,να μεταβείς στο μενού κλειδώματος . Εγώ λοιπόν αν θυμάμαι καλά έβαλα τυχαία τα τέσσερα μηδενικά ή τα τους τέσσερις άσους και η τηλεόραση ξεκλείδωσε. Καλή προσπάθεια σου εύχομαι και καλή επιτυχία.

----------


## ezizu

Η τηλεόραση πιθανών ,είναι κλειδωμένη σε hotel mode και χρειάζεται ξεκλείδωμα.Διάβασε αυτό και κάνε ότι λέει και νομίζω θα σου λύθει το πρόβλημα.Είναι από την 14pt1352/07,αλλά νομίζω ότι είναι η ίδια διαδικασία και για το δικό σου μοντέλο. Ελπίζω να διαβάζεις Αγγλικά και να καταλάβεις την διαδικασία,αν υπάρξει πρόβλημα, πόσταρε ξανά:

 MODEL/CHASSIS: L6.1
SYMPTOM: Hotel mode, hospital1 mode, hospital2 mode
CURE: Hotel mode, hospital1 mode, hospital2 mode L6.1 chassis can be put in hotel-mode, hospital1 or hospital2 mode. When the set is in a hospital mode, the set can leave this mode by pushing the PIP on-off or the PIP swap of a remote control. PIP on-off for hospital1-mode and PIP-swap for hospital2-mode. This will bring the set back to the hotel mode. This mode can be left by putting the set on channel 38 followed by pushing the menu button on the local keyboard while pressing simultaniously the OSD key on the remote control for more than 3-seconds.

----------


## grvagelis76

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ. Θα ψάξω να βρώ απο κάνα γνωστό κάνα control που να έχει PIP γιατί το χρειάζεται απότι κατάλαβα. Μόλις το κάνω θα ενημερώσω. 

Ευχαριστώ κ πάλι

----------


## andyferraristi

Επαναφέρω το θέμα να ρωτήσω εάν διαθέτει κάποιος το σχηματικό αυτής της τηλεόρασης.
Ευχαριστώ ...

----------


## johnkou

Αν δεν κανω λαθος το σασσι ειναι το l6.1 αν ναι εδω https://elektrotanya.com/philips_cha.../download.html

----------


## andyferraristi

Γιάννη αφού σ' ευχαριστήσω να σου αναφέρω ότι είναι chassis L6. Δεν ξέρω εάν έχει κάποια διαφορά, και συγκεκριμένα στο τροφοδοτικό που με ενδιαφέρει με το σασσί που αναφέρεις ...

L6.jpg

----------


## johnkou

Κοιτα στο καπακι τι γραφει, νομιζω ιδιο ειναι.Τι θες απο το τροφοδοτικο απο αυτη την τηλεοραση,τι προβλημα σου κανει

----------


## andyferraristi

Μου είπαν οι γονείς μου ότι δεν λειτουργεί. Άνοιξα λοιπόν, εντόπισα (οπτικά γι αρχή) έναν πυκνωτή 47μF/200V λίγο φουσκωμένο και έκανα ολικό recap στο τροφοδοτικό. Όταν ξανάνοιξα την τηλεόραση, η εικόνα είχε φύγει τελείως επάνω (έβλεπα μόλις 10 περίπου εκατοστά του κάτω μέρους του frame στο επάνω μέρος της οθόνης), και μετά από ελάχιστα δευτερόλεπτα "έβρασε" ένας πυκνωτής χαμηλής τάσης 1000μF/50V. Γι αυτόν τον λόγο ψάχνω το σχηματικό, ώστε να δώ με τι επικοινωνεί αυτός ο πυκνωτής, γιατί μου φαίνεται σχετικά απλή η επίλυση, έστω και για κάποιον σαν κι εμένα με ελάχιστη εμπειρία ...




> Κοιτα στο καπακι τι γραφει


Ναι έχεις δίκιο, στο καπάκι όντως αναγράφει L6.1

SL61.jpg

----------


## ezizu

Έλεγξε μήπως κατά λάθος είχε τοποθετηθεί ανάποδα ο πυκνωτής και για αυτό έσκασε...... αν όντως έγινε έτσι ίσως να μην έχει κάποιο άλλο πρόβλημα η τηλεόραση.

----------


## andyferraristi

Σήφη μακάρι να ήταν αυτό, αλλά δυστυχώς η πολικότητα είναι σωστή. Άλλωστε δεν έσκασε αμέσως με την "πυροδότηση", αλλά μετά από λίγη ώρα άρχισε να "βράζει". Δυστυχώς θέλει επιπλέον ψάξιμο, αλλά τώρα με το σχηματικό στα χέρια θεωρώ ότι έχω καλές πιθαμότητες ...

----------


## andyferraristi

Η σιγουριά μου μ' άρεσε.  :Hammer:  :Hammer:  :Hammer:  Τελικά είχα βάλει τον έναν πυκνωτή με αντίστροφη πολικότητα. Ευχαριστώ πολύ τον (μάγο όπως αποδείχτηκε) Σήφη που μάντεψε σωστά τη βλακέια που έκανα (αν και άλλος χαρακτηρισμός ταιριάζει σε αυτό που έκανα), καθώς και θερμές ευχαριστίες στον Γιάννη για το link του manual.
Κλείνοντας, θα ήθελα να επισημάνω το εξής. Παρά το γεγονός της αντίστροφης πολικότητας ο πυκνωτής δεν "έσκασε" όπως θα περίμενα, αλλά μόνο άρχισε να "σιγοβράζει" ...

----------


## nyannaco

> Παρά το γεγονός της αντίστροφης πολικότητας ο πυκνωτής δεν "έσκασε" όπως θα περίμενα, αλλά μόνο άρχισε να "σιγοβράζει" ...


Να γιατί αξίζει να πληρώνει κανείς καλής ποιότητας εξαρτήματα  :Biggrin:

----------


## Papas00zas

'Εχε υπόψη σου ότι το σασί αυτό είναι τίγκα στις ψυχρές -παλιά μου τέχνη κόσκινο για τη philips- και συνήθως χτυπάει ΜΥΤ αλλά με το recap λογικά δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα τώρα.

----------


## andyferraristi

> 'Εχε υπόψη σου ότι το σασί αυτό είναι τίγκα στις ψυχρές -παλιά μου τέχνη κόσκινο για τη philips- και συνήθως χτυπάει ΜΥΤ αλλά με το recap λογικά δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα τώρα.


Τι να σου πω ρε Δημήτρη, δεν ξέρω τι έχω τελικά κάνει. Τα γνωρίζω όλα αυτά που μου αναφέρεις (ήμουν κι εγώ χρήστης σασί Philips, και παθώς από ΜΥΤ), αλλά όταν τελικά "ανέβηκε" η τηλεόραση δούλεψε μόνο καμμιά ωρίτσα. Όμως όταν επιστρέψει στη γενέτειρα, θα λειτουργήσει κανονικά μιας και η backup απ' ότι έμαθα  έβγαλε και αυτή πρόβλημα και θα τη φέρω να την κοιτάξω. Οπότε stay tuned, προβλέπονται καινούρια επεισόδια ...

----------

